# Horse Trailer Dividers



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Everyone!,

Decided to post here since google has failed me. I have a Titan Avalanche trailer and HATE the slant divider. It is solid up between the horses heads and the lower front half is also solid the right half is barred (it is a stock trailer so the bars are able to be pushed upward to allow the divider to extend and retract so your able to use it as a slant or open stock). So I have a few questions :

1. Are slant dividers interchangeable?

2. If not has anyone gotten the solid part cut out and had bars welded in its place instead?. 

3. I eventually am going to invest or diy in something like "Paddie" (basically a giant foam wall that hangs to the ground off the divider). As I need to haul my mini with full sized horses. Has anyone bought or used one of these? Or post pics of diy you've done with rubber mats? 

I've decided me and my horse just cannot live with this divider any longer with the amount of trailering we've been doing. So somehow I need to change it. 😀


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Have you contacted the manufacturer to see if there are optional divider styles available?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Called a stud divider.
This is on the _https://www.titantrailer.com/avalanche-bumper-hitch-horse-trailers.cfm_ website
Looks to me like this is what you are referring to wanting...
Divider that fits your trailer and protection for the mini already in existence so easier to find hopefully.
Guessing this is a "option" product...

Good luck.

:runninghorse2:...


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

No not quite what I want (that stud divider) I want vertical slats near the horses head so they can see other horses in the trailer. I haven't seen any Titans with such a divider. Not sure if just any slant trailer divider would fit.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

This is what I have in my Maverick 2 horse slant, they call it a "jail bar divider". I hauled my 14.2 Morgan and a 12.2 pony from California to Massachusetts in it. However, they are close friends.

If you want something like this and Titan doesn't offer it, you might be able to get a local welder who knows trailers to make one for you.


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes Avna! That is exactly what I am looking for 🙂. I dont see anything like that on Titans page. And im unsure if any other brands like sundowner would work - I know they have one like yours. Then it also gives me the option to purchase the "paddie" for the bottom part and just to attach it when needed.


----------



## Dengel (Mar 25, 2019)

SweetTyree did you ever figure something out? I'm looking for the same thing for my Titan Avalanch.


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Dengel said:


> SweetTyree did you ever figure something out? I'm looking for the same thing for my Titan Avalanch.


Unfortuneatly no nothing long term. I am going to get holes welded in the front solid part of the divider so I can attach a Paddie to go to the floor. Im actually taking the trailer for a safety and new tires this april so i will ask there if dividers are interchangeable and if I am able to get one that would work. So will keep you posted!


----------

